

Gartner's Top 10 Strategic Technologies for 2009 - gravitycop
http://blog.karthikvijayakumar.com/2009/01/top-10-strategic-technologies-for-2009.html

======
gravitycop
The 10, for 2009:

    
    
      Virtualization
      Cloud Computing
      Servers — Beyond Blades
      Web-Oriented Architectures
      Enterprise Mashups
      Specialized Systems
      Social Software and Social Networking
      Unified Communications
      Business Intelligence
      Green IT

